# Solved: Stuck on Acquiring Network Address



## grade21 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi,

Hardware/Software: Dell Inspiron with Windows XP (SP2); Dell internal wireless card; Zoom router.

Symptom: stuck on "acquiring network address" even though wireless utility indicates excellent signal strength from router nearby.

Potential cause(s): problem encountered day after removing trial version of Kaspersky. Have no idea what else could've caused problem as I've used this router/configuration for last year with no problems.

Troubleshooting to date: reboot laptop, reboot router, reconfigured router, reset winsock and TCP/IP, restart in safe/network mode--all failed.

Any thoughts?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Humm.How did you remove the anti virus suite?
Did they have it's own removal tool?
Make sure all firewalls are disabled.Windows and possibly a left over antivirus f/w.
Disable encryption.Probably not the issue but let's make sure.

Then let's see:
Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD then press Enter to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.
And also just to make sure the app did not do some damage to the network tasks on exiting.Check the status of these tasks.




Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 
&#8226;	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
&#8226;	Computer Browser
&#8226;	DHCP Client
&#8226;	DNS Client
&#8226;	Network Connections
&#8226;	Network Location Awareness
&#8226;	Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
&#8226;	Server
&#8226;	TCP/IP Netbios helper
&#8226;	Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
&#8226;	WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
&#8226;	Workstation

Note: You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing. 
__________________


----------



## grade21 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks. I'm checking these now. I have to transfer information from this laptop to the effected laptop, so there will be a delay in responding. But thanks!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:I'll check back throughout the day.
The other thing you might try,and this is a bit out of the envelope,but
Boot up in safe mode with networking.See if that makes a difference.


----------



## grade21 (Jun 1, 2010)

Services all checked out EXCEPT for two: (1) DHCP Client and (2) TCP/IP Netbios helper. Both are set to automatic. However, when I click on "start," the following error mesage is returned on both:

"Error 1068: Dependency service or group failed to start."

Here is IP config all:

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LaptopDell
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1500 Draft 802.11n WLA
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-CF-C9-38-17
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip . . . . . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## grade21 (Jun 1, 2010)

Also, yes, I did try rebooting in SAfe network mode. No help.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:Check out #1:
IP Addresses all O's
From a JohnWill post:

IP addresses of all zeros are normally caused by one of the following.

Diagnosis:
1.	DHCP Service not running.
2.	Duplicate IP address on the network.
3.	Bad NIC card drivers.
4.	Defective NIC hardware.

Resolution:
1.	Check Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. The DHCP Client service should be Started and its Startup Type should be Automatic.
2.	Turn off ALL of the computers and other network connected devices, restart (power cycle) the router, then restart all the computers and other network devices.
3.	Check for upgraded drivers and/or reload the Network drivers.
4.	Replace the Network Interface Card.

Let me check out the error code.
Check out the dependency groups on both apps.Something else is not started,would be my guess.
I will do the same here.
Here is a link to perhaps some useful info depending on what you find on your pc.
http://windowsxp.mvps.org/dhcp.htm


----------



## grade21 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm going to reinstall drivers from original Dell CD. I think Kaspersky removal has something to do with this. I have a Palm Pre and it also will not contact laptop--gives the message that there is a firewall still in operation even after turning Windows Firewall off.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Which may mean,a bad bit of your anti virus suite may be still hanging around.Like the firewall.


----------



## grade21 (Jun 1, 2010)

This is driving me bonkers. I tried to "repair wireless connection" and it is showing that I have no IP address. I tried the last reommended solution, which was to check the "Netbios for TCP/IP" under Device Manager. It indicated that it was not functional. I uninstalled it and now can't seem to reinstall. Help!


----------



## lost cause (Apr 3, 2007)

do me a favor and manaully set your ip address. most networks use a 192.168.1.X IP scheme.
go into your wireless cards properties, uncheck the IPV6 boxes. (its to ensure you use an IPv4 address and not an IPv6)
Find the IPv4 TCP/IP box click it and hit properties.

set your IP to manually configured
for the 

IP: 192.168.1.254 (theres almost no chance this one is in use)
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.1.1 (this is your routers ip)

and at the bottom set your primary dns only to

DNS: 192.168.1.1

bring up cmd see if you can 

ping 192.168.1.1 

and see if you can

ping google.com


if you have an older network setup ur ip scheme might be 192.168.0.X in which case all the 192.168. 1's need to be replaced with 0's and it will work. please post your result of the pings.
Doing this may manually fix the card but it is not a "fix" as we should still try and discover the end issue


----------



## grade21 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm not sure where to look--I've tried device manager and properties for wireless card but could not find the IPv4 TCP/IP box.


----------



## grade21 (Jun 1, 2010)

One more thing; I've tried in vain to set up an direct ethernet connection and the LAC shows "limited or no connectivity." Does this indicate that the LAC is in need of repair? I've tried to disable/enable and also uninstall and reinstall. No change.

Perhaps the NICS card?


----------



## lost cause (Apr 3, 2007)

sry for my slow response time, ive been under the car all day installing a new clutch.
in XP you goto control panel, network conections, right click your wireless card, hit properties.. and go from there. 
If its windows 7 or vista, you goto control panel, network and internet, view network status and tasks (under network and sharing center), on the left side there will be "change adapter settings", then goto your wireless adapter, right click hit properties. and then go from there.

if there is nothing wrong with your network card or your network, it should work with these settings manually entered.


----------



## grade21 (Jun 1, 2010)

Does it matter that the router is a Zoom ADSL? The addresses, especially 192.168.1.1 seem oriented toward a Linksys system. Will try anyway.

Also, I can't believe that both an ethernet card and a wireless card would become faulty at the same time and wonder if there is a virus somewhere in there.


----------



## grade21 (Jun 1, 2010)

Tried manual address entry--no change. Laptop has not stopped recognizing wireless router.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

OK:Make and model of:
modem
router.
Back to early on discussion.If the necessary services are not started,I think we are chasing our tails here.


----------



## grade21 (Jun 1, 2010)

Zoom ADSL X6


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

And no standalone router?
How about the services question?
Have you tried a hardwired connection to the Zoom?
Like so:
Tips on setting up broadband connection, courtesy of Johnwill

You don't need any setup disk to configure a broadband router.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.
•	Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
•	Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
•	Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
•	Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
•	Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
•	Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

NOTE: For the items below in red surrounded with < >, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output!

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## grade21 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have tried hard wiring to Zoom. Here are the result of the routine:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mommy>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LaptopDell
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-C5-C8-19-EE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1500 Draft 802.11n WLA
N Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-CF-C9-38-17
C:\Documents and Settings\Mommy>ping 206.190.60.37
Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

Also, I tried enabling all services under Control Panel/Administrative Tools/Services. One that I wonder about that is not present is "Netbios over tcpip." In device manager, it had an exclamation point. Windows diagnostics recommends uninstalling then reinstalling. I uninstalled, but could not resintall.

Also, ran Spybot which found/removed two registry errors.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Did you follow completely the instructions in this link.I believe it covers the re-enabling of the Netbios component.
http://windowsxp.mvps.org/dhcp.htm


----------



## grade21 (Jun 1, 2010)

Making progress!

It appears that the "NETBT.SY_" file was corrupted (appears as "Netbios over tcpip" in Device Manager under Non Plug and Play Drivers). I had to reinstall it from Windows XP CD.

Have connection to internet via ethernet--I think. On network connections, a mysterious "Internet Connection" (Type: Internet Gateway) is the only connection. I have the Ethernet chord attached to the Zoom DSL modem/router.

Still, no wireless connection or recognition of wireless router.


----------



## grade21 (Jun 1, 2010)

Here are ipconfig /all results:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mommy>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LaptopDell
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1500 Draft 802.11n WLA
N Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-CF-C9-38-17
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-C5-C8-19-EE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.7
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 03, 2010 2:55:52 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 04, 2010 2:55:52 PM


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

OK:Here is what I want you to do.
Do all the pings indicated below and give me the results.
From a Johnwill post on the Networking Forum

Try these simple tests.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

NOTE: For the items below surrounded with < >, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address> For example 10.0.0.7

PING <default_gateway_address> for example 10..0.0.2

PING <dns_servers> 10.0.0.2

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

<computer_IP_address> - The IP Address of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. (For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)

<default_gateway_address> - The IP address of the Default Gateway, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

<dns_servers> - The IP address of the first (or only) address for DNS Servers, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## grade21 (Jun 1, 2010)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Mommy>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LaptopDell
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-C5-C8-19-EE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.7
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 03, 2010 3:41:30 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 04, 2010 3:41:30 PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1500 Draft 802.11n WLA
N Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-CF-C9-38-17

C:\Documents and Settings\Mommy>ping 10.0.0.7
Pinging 10.0.0.7 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 10.0.0.7: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.0.0.7: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.0.0.7: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.0.0.7: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 10.0.0.7:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Mommy>ping 10.0.0.2
Pinging 10.0.0.2 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 10.0.0.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.0.0.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.0.0.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.0.0.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 10.0.0.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Mommy>ping yahoo.com
Pinging yahoo.com [67.195.160.76] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 67.195.160.76: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=47
Reply from 67.195.160.76: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=47
Reply from 67.195.160.76: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=47
Reply from 67.195.160.76: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=47
Ping statistics for 67.195.160.76:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 53ms, Maximum = 63ms, Average = 58ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Mommy>ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
 Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
 Minimum = 52ms, Maximum = 55ms, Average = 53ms


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Yep;You do in fact have an ethernet connection.Solid.
Let's do three things
To obtain dns and ip address automatically XP
On the wireless connection:

Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.
&#8226;	Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Local Area Connection Status window.
&#8226;	Click the Properties button to open the Local Area Connection Properties window.
&#8226;	Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
&#8226;	Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
&#8226;	TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
&#8226;	Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
&#8226;	Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
&#8226;	Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
&#8226;	Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.
Let's check services again:




Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 
&#8226;	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
&#8226;	Computer Browser
&#8226;	DHCP Client
&#8226;	DNS Client
&#8226;	Network Connections
&#8226;	Network Location Awareness
&#8226;	Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
&#8226;	Server
&#8226;	TCP/IP Netbios helper
&#8226;	Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
&#8226;	WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
&#8226;	Workstation

Note: You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing. 
__________________


And,Let's see what device manager says about the adapters
Let&#8217;s take a look at the status of the network adapters

Device manager:

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.
1.	Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
2.	Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
3.	Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?
4.	should be enabled and working properly.
5.	If error code,what is it ?

Sorry:A fourth thing just for a brain check:

To enable netbios over tcpip


_
Enable NETBIOS over TCP/IP for 2K/XP
1.	Right click the network properties for the connection in question.
2.	Select Properties
3.	Right click your Internet Connection (ex. Local Area Connection)
4.	Select Properties
5.	Make sure Client for Microsoft Networks, and File and Print Sharing for Microsoft Networks are SELECTED.
o	Highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)
o	Click Properties
o	Click Advanced
o	Select the WINS Tab Above
o	Make sure Enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP is SELECTED
6.	Click OK and Close Network Connections Window.






So, think we are making progress

Oh,and one other thing,make sure that the wireless switch is on


----------



## grade21 (Jun 1, 2010)

OK! Several of the processes mentioned were either set to "manual" and not started or "automatic" and not started. As soon as I did this and restarted the laptop, the wireless network went back online. So I'm not sure which one it was that worked. Woo-hoo!


----------



## grade21 (Jun 1, 2010)

For future reference (and to save a lot of people a lot of grief), I can only guess that somehow uninstallation of Kaspersky antivirus protection MAY have had two consequences:

(1) it may have caused certain services to stop or change from auto to manual;

(2) it may have corrupted the "Netbios over Tcpip"--a system file that is apparently very important; I had to resinstall it from the Windows XP CD.

If this happened independent of Kaspersky and was the result of malware or a virus, I cannot truly tell. But this happened right after Kaspersky was uninstalled.


----------



## grade21 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you very much PedroGuy and JohnWill. By offering your expertise to help others, you're make this world a better place!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Grade21:you are most welcome.Glad we could help.
You can mark your thread solved using the button at top left.
Happy networking


----------



## 996vtwin (Jul 4, 2010)

I suspect using some smb 2000. I just know that my system is not the windows 7 i paid for.

i am uncertain how this hacker is able to enter my machine time and time again. here is my ip config all.

C:\Users\admin>ping 192.168.2.1
Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 1ms
C:\Users\admin>ping 10.0.0.7
Pinging 10.0.0.7 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 10.0.0.7:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Users\admin>ping 10.0.0.2
Pinging 10.0.0.2 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 10.0.0.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Users\admin>ping 74.125.45.100
Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=50
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=50
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=84ms TTL=50
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=82ms TTL=50
Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 80ms, Maximum = 86ms, Average = 83ms
C:\Users\admin>ping yahoo.com
Pinging yahoo.com [72.30.2.43] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=140ms TTL=46
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=130ms TTL=46
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=153ms TTL=46
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=179ms TTL=46
Ping statistics for 72.30.2.43:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 130ms, Maximum = 179ms, Average = 150ms
C:\Users\admin>ping 192.168.2.111
Pinging 192.168.2.111 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.111: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.111: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.111: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.111: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 192.168.2.111:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Users\admin>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : admin-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-14-83-CC-21
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6200 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-14-83-CC-20
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::589:a21d:f08:5af2%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.111(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, 04 July 2010 08:20:15 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, 05 July 2010 08:20:15 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301998868
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-8B-E0-AD-00-26-B9-D5-3E-84
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82577LM Gigabit Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-B9-D5-3E-84
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{1E9FD85E-A993-4B3E-A7DB-A62AC48889C3}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{CD147C4A-3E22-4995-B473-705EF474E889}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:8a7:3ba2:3f57:fd90(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8a7:3ba2:3f57:fd90%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{6DC4AF51-DC17-4E95-8DDA-BC0B0901E1B7}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\admin>ping linksys
Ping request could not find host linksys. Please check the name and try again.
C:\Users\admin>pin 10.0.0.1
'pin' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
C:\Users\admin>ping 10.0.0.1
Pinging 10.0.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 10.0.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Users\admin>ping 10.0.0.2
Pinging 10.0.0.2 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 10.0.0.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Users\admin>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : admin-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-14-83-CC-21
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6200 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-14-83-CC-20
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::589:a21d:f08:5af2%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.111(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, 04 July 2010 08:20:15 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, 05 July 2010 08:20:14 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301998868
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-8B-E0-AD-00-26-B9-D5-3E-84
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82577LM Gigabit Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-B9-D5-3E-84
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{1E9FD85E-A993-4B3E-A7DB-A62AC48889C3}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{CD147C4A-3E22-4995-B473-705EF474E889}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:8a7:3ba2:3f57:fd90(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8a7:3ba2:3f57:fd90%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{6DC4AF51-DC17-4E95-8DDA-BC0B0901E1B7}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\admin>


----------



## 996vtwin (Jul 4, 2010)

C:\Users\admin>arp -a
Interface: 192.168.2.111 --- 0xc
Internet Address Physical Address Type
192.168.2.1 00-1d-7e-fa-d9-98 dynamic
192.168.2.255 ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff static
224.0.0.22 01-00-5e-00-00-16 static
224.0.0.252 01-00-5e-00-00-fc static
239.255.255.250 01-00-5e-7f-ff-fa static
255.255.255.255 ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff static
C:\Users\admin>


----------

